# Skylines de cidades do Oeste e Sudoeste Paranaense



## Sulista Paranaense (9 mo ago)

Como eu disse, próximo thread seria de cidades do Oeste e Sudoeste do Paraná.
Vamos lá então...
Como aviso, considerei prédios acima de 4-5 andares
Se tiver mais uma cidade com algum edificio que queiram postar se sintam a vontade 

*OESTE:

CASCAVEL - 336.073 hab*










Foto: SSC Foz do Iguaçu

*FOZ DO IGUAÇU - 257.971 hab








*

Foto: Notícias RIC Mais

*TOLEDO - 144.601 hab








*

Foto: Catve

*MARECHAL CÂNDIDO RONDON - 54.031 hab








*

Fonte: Guilherme Karvatzki

*MEDIANEIRA - 46.940 hab








*

Fonte: SSC Foz do Iguaçu

*GUAÍRA - 33.497 hab








*

Fonte: Andrews Penha / Interior visto de cima

*ASSIS CHATEAUBRIAND - 33.306 hab








*

Fonte: Jornal do Oeste

*PALOTINA - 32.389 hab








*

Fonte: TV Grava Brasil

*SÃO MIGUEL DO IGUAÇU - 27.696 hab








*

Fonte: Dr. Drone Turismo Aéreo

*SANTA HELENA - 27.036 hab








*

Fonte: Emerson Drones

*CAFELÂNDIA - 18.772 hab








*

Foto: Prefeitura de Cafelândia

*CORBÉLIA - 17.295 hab








*

Fonte: Vamos Decolar

*GUARANIAÇU - 12.267 hab








*

Fonte: Prefeitura Municipal de Guaraniaçu

*ITAIPULÂNDIA - 11.406 hab








*

Fonte: Prefeitura Municipal de Itaipulândia

*MISSAL - 10.704 hab








*

Fonte: Viaje Paraná

*NOVA SANTA ROSA - 8.294 hab








*

Fonte: Programa Canta Paraná

*QUATRO PONTES - 4.043 hab








*

Fonte: 4P Drone - Uma Visão Diferente

*SUDOESTE

FRANCISCO BELTRÃO - 93.308 hab








*

Fonte: Portal RBJ

*PATO BRANCO - 84.980 hab








*

Fonte: Rodinei Santos

*DOIS VIZINHOS - 41.424 hab








*

Fonte: Luiz do Drone

*CORONEL VIVIDA - 20.430 hab








*
Fonte: Prefeitura de Coronel Vivida

*AMPÉRE - 19.388 hab








*

Fonte: De Carona com Ola e Ana

*CHOPINZINHO - 19.172 hab








*

Fonte: Prefeitura de Chopinzinho

*CAPANEMA - 19.083 hab








*

Fonte: alexsandro machado

*REALEZA - 17.054 hab








*

Foto: Prefeitura de Realeza

*SALTO DO LONTRA - 14.957 hab








*

Fonte: De Carona com Ola e Ana

*SANTA IZABEL DO OESTE - 14.924 hab








*

Fonte: De Carona com Ola e Ana

*MARMELEIRO - 14.407 hab








*

Fonte: GALILEU Motorhome

*PLANALTO - 13.385 hab








*

Fonte: Planalto - PR Visto de Cima (Facebook)

*SÃO JOÃO - 10.131 hab








*

Fonte: Thiago Preis

*VERÊ - 7.103 hab








*

Fonte: filhotes & drones


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

Mais uma vez, parabéns pelo thread e dedicação, meu caro sulista e na busca por imagens e levantamento das respectivas populações. Bacana ver cidades pequenas com pelo menos 1 prédio se destacando na paisagem. 

A gente que gosta de urbanismo e de cidades, viaja nas fotos e nos detalhes, principalmente das cidades menores....

Sucesso nas suas provas e vamos ficar no aguardo de um thread da região de Ponta Grossa, com uma imagem daquelas TOP que mostram o adensamento predial de PG !!!!


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Fotos maravilhosas! Parabéns pelo novo thread!


----------



## Sulista Paranaense (9 mo ago)

MadeinPG said:


> Mais uma vez, parabéns pelo thread e dedicação, meu caro sulista e na busca por imagens e levantamento das respectivas populações. Bacana ver cidades pequenas com pelo menos 1 prédio se destacando na paisagem.
> 
> A gente que gosta de urbanismo e de cidades, viaja nas fotos e nos detalhes, principalmente das cidades menores....
> 
> Sucesso nas suas provas e vamos ficar no aguardo de um thread da região de Ponta Grossa, com uma imagem daquelas TOP que mostram o adensamento predial de PG !!!!


Obrigado madein! Vou tentar procurar fotos de PG com a maior dedicação pra te fazer feliz hehe! Abraço!


----------



## Sulista Paranaense (9 mo ago)

Ken Masters said:


> Fotos maravilhosas! Parabéns pelo novo thread!


Obrigado Ken, grande abraço!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Destaque para Realeza, parece uma cidade catarinense no quesito prédios por habitante. Nessa foto nem aparecem todos.

Coronel Vivida e Chopinzinho são muito boas também, a segunda ao nível da rua é muito bonita. Terra da Elize Matsunaga rs


----------



## Sulista Paranaense (9 mo ago)

Pietrin said:


> Destaque para Realeza, parece uma cidade catarinense no quesito prédios por habitante. Nessa foto nem aparecem todos.
> 
> Coronel Vivida e Chopinzinho são muito boas também, a segunda ao nível da rua é muito bonita. Terra da Elize Matsunaga rs


Concordo, são pequenas notáveis. Obrigado pela participação, abraço!


----------

